# 23 day cycle on clomid



## dmist (May 7, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me to make sense of this...
I am on my third cycle of Clomid 50mg, and my last two cycles have only been 23 days.  OPK indicates that I am ovulating on day 15, so it seems that my luteal phase is short.  Not able to see the Dr until the end of Jan by which time I would have had 5 cycles. I haven't had any tests since starting on the clomid and am starting to feel that the next 3 cycles will be a waste of time without some sort of further assessment.  It's really frustrating and I don't know what else I can do. Does anyone else have any thoughts on this, or am I being over-pessimistic?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

some people do have shorter cycles on clomid, the best thing i can advise is maybe ask to have a chat with your dr and see what they have to say



love
suzie xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I also have a short leutal phase. For 3/4 of my clomid cycles I was OV'ing around CD 13/14 then getting AF around CD22/23. I Would have a chat with your Dr if you can, but I'm not sure what can be done about it.

xx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi dmist,
I have heard too that clomid can shorten your cycle...i was ov on day 15/16 and then getting AF CD24/25.
It might be worth asking your GP[if your not seeing consuntil Jan]if you can have a 21day progesterone test to confirm ov??as the Ov kits dont definitely confirm OV -they only detect the LHsurge
The cons might not do anything about it though-the whole short luteal phase thingy is a bit of a debate amongst Drs so it seems !
I had an even shorter LP pre clomid 5-7days ...clomid lengthened it to 9-10days ...finally after much discussion the dr.agreed to give me progesterone supplements but whilst they give me a full14days..stillno BFP 
Take care
Vickilouxxx


----------



## dmist (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for your advice.  This is the first time I have used the message board and it has been a great help.  I have made an appointment with the GP, so fingers crossed that I will get some co-operation on this. It's just frustrating to know that the next 3 cycles could be a waste of time .  
It would be interesting to know how long you have been taking progesterone supplements Vickilou?  Sorry that it hasn't resulted in BFP yet.

Take care
DMistxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Let us know how you get on, and Welcome to the board! 

xx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi dmist,
this is the second month i have been taking cyclogest pessaries .Can still feel when my natural progesterone levels 'dip' but at least the pessaries keep   away.
Vickilouxxx


----------

